# EuGH-Gutachten bestätigt Rundfunkgebühren in Deutschland



## PCGH-Redaktion (27. September 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *EuGH-Gutachten bestätigt Rundfunkgebühren in Deutschland*

						Am Rundfunkbeitrag in Deutschland führt kein Weg vorbei. Das hatten bereits deutsche Gerichte entschieden, doch eines war sich nicht sicher und fragte nach. Nun kommt auch eine Bestätigung vom Europäischen Gerichtshof.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *EuGH-Gutachten bestätigt Rundfunkgebühren in Deutschland*


----------



## mrpendulum (27. September 2018)

*AW: EuGH-Gutachten bestätigt Rundfunkgebühren in Deutschland*

Diese Ganze Sache ist doch eine Farce. Warten wir noch ein paar Jährchen ab, bis ein Generationswechsel vollzogen ist. Da wird der Rundfunk schon von alleine kippen. Ich für meinen Teil verteufel diese Abgabe. Für einmal in 2 Jahren Fußball ist das schon eine teure Gebühr. Übrigens: Ich höre im Auto ausschließlich Spotify oder anders sprachige Radiosender. Ich bin also kein Nutzer von den öffentlich Rechtlichen.


----------



## Cobar (27. September 2018)

*AW: EuGH-Gutachten bestätigt Rundfunkgebühren in Deutschland*

Dass das nicht abgeschafft wird, war doch wohl irgendwie klar.
Ich selbst nutze nur einen sehr kleinen Teil dieses "Service" und zwar das Lokalradio im Auto, ansonsten dürfte der ganze Kram von mir aus gerne wegfallen.


----------



## efdev (27. September 2018)

*AW: EuGH-Gutachten bestätigt Rundfunkgebühren in Deutschland*

Schön wie jeder nur an sich denkt


----------



## Herbststurm (27. September 2018)

*AW: EuGH-Gutachten bestätigt Rundfunkgebühren in Deutschland*

War ja eigentlich klar das es so kommt, die schießen sich ja auch nicht gegenseitig ins Bein.
Ich selber kann auf das Ganze gut und gerne verzichten, da ich im Auto per USB Stick am Radio Musik höre, der Kabelanschluss schon seit Jahren abgemeldet ist und ich mir lieber Filme online ausleihe bzw. Steamingdienste verwende aber bezahlen soll man dafür, obwohl man kein Stück davon nutzt.  
Sollen die den Mist einfach verschlüsseln und die bezahlen lassen die es nutzen, dann sehen die erstmal wen das wirklich interessiert aber dann gehen die wohl pleite.


----------



## JadawinUK (27. September 2018)

*AW: EuGH-Gutachten bestätigt Rundfunkgebühren in Deutschland*

Diejenigen, die sich über die Rundfunkgebühr aufregen, sind genau die, die sich die Sender ansehen bzw. anhören sollten. Zwar gibt es auch dort Quatsch wie Soaps, aber auch extrem viel Qualität. Das, was ich ändern würde, wäre ein Verbot der Quotenerhebung für öffentlich-rechtliche Sender. Die SIND finanziert, die sollen sich auch Qualität konzentrieren und nicht versuchen, die RTL-Gucker zu überzeugen.


----------



## Cobar (27. September 2018)

*AW: EuGH-Gutachten bestätigt Rundfunkgebühren in Deutschland*



efdev schrieb:


> Schön wie jeder nur an sich denkt



Daran sehe ich nichts verwerfliches. Warum sollte jeder für das komplette Paket bezahlen, wenn man es gar nicht nutzt?
Hier hat der Staat sich etwas tolles einfallen lassen, um ganz sicher an Geld zu kommen, um den Kram damit zu finanzieren, selbst wenn nicht jeder sich das Zeug auch ansehen/anhören will.
Woanders gibt es solch ein System nicht, außer beim Staat, der das dann eben mal so umsetzt.
So wichtig und schön ich z.B. Lokalradio finde, so wenig interessieren mich irgendwelche Fernsehsender. Mein TV zuhause hat schon ewig keinen Fernsehsender mehr angezeigt, sondern wird nur noch fürs Streaming oder die Konsole genutzt.


----------



## blautemple (27. September 2018)

*AW: EuGH-Gutachten bestätigt Rundfunkgebühren in Deutschland*



efdev schrieb:


> Schön wie jeder nur an sich denkt



Wie wichtig unabhängige Medien sind merkt man erst wenn sie mal weg sind


----------



## RyzA (27. September 2018)

*AW: EuGH-Gutachten bestätigt Rundfunkgebühren in Deutschland*

Ich gucke ja ÖRF und bin auch bereit dafür zu zahlen. Radio hören wir hin und wieder auch.
Aber ich kenne nicht  wenige die gar kein ÖRF mehr gucken und die müssen bezahlen nur weil sie Geräte dafür im Haushalt haben. Und das ist nicht ok.
Wenn man nur die privaten Sender gucken würde, dürfte man meiner Meinung nach auch nicht bezahlen.
Und was ich auch nicht richtig finde das es trotzdem Werbung im ÖRF gibt. Außerdem das große Sporteignisse (bis auf Fußball wenn EM und WM ist oder Olympia) dort nicht mehr übertragen werden.
Z.B Boxen. Formel 1 ja auch schon länger nicht mehr.
Da fragt man sich was die mit dem ganzen Geld machen!


----------



## Fozzy (27. September 2018)

*AW: EuGH-Gutachten bestÃ¤tigt RundfunkgebÃ¼hren in Deutschland*

Ich kann nur diese Seite hier empfehlen.  RUNDFUNKBEITRAGSVOLKSABSTIMMUNG › SOZIALE UNION

Sie wurde leider, auf Grund der Rechtssprechung des Bundesverfassungsgerichts, umbenannt in Rundfunkbeitragsvolksabstimmung.
Dort wird sehr verständlich erklärt, wie es mit unser aller Demokratie hier in DE steht.
Wenn das höchste Gericht hier in DE, unser aller Grundgesetz aushebeln kann, dann weiß ich auch nicht  mehr weiter.
Wenn unser höchster Richter auf ein Gutachten baut, das, und jetzt kommt das perfide, von einem sehr nahen Verwandten verfasst wurde, dann weiß ich auch nicht weiter.

_-- Schon im Mai 2013 (Aktenzeichen 1BvR 1700/12) hat der dortige Vizepräsident das GEZ-Gesetz über den Zwangs-Rundfunkbeitrag seines Bruders durchgewunken. Verfassungsrichter Professor Ferdinand Kirchhof (65), der bereits 2013 über Klagen von Bürgern über die Rechtmäßigkeit der GEZ-Gebühren mitzuentscheiden hatte, ist der jüngere Bruder von Professor Paul Kirchhof (73) – dem Vater der neuen Rundfunksteuer.--

_Man spricht natürlich nicht von Befangenheit in diesem Fall.
Also der Richter wäre nicht voreingenommen.
Nein...natürlich nicht.

Auf gut Deutsch: Das stinkt gewaltig zum Himmel.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (27. September 2018)

*AW: EuGH-Gutachten bestätigt Rundfunkgebühren in Deutschland*

Habt ihr etwa gedacht, eine Krähe hackt der anderen ein Auge aus? 
Klappt doch schon vorm Bundesverfassungsgericht nicht, also war es doch klar, auch der EU-Gutachter an dessen Empfehlung sich der Europäische Gerichtshof in der Regel auch hält, wird nicht ausscheren.
Leistungslose Traumbezüge mit üppiger Vollversorgung müssen gesichert bleiben.


----------



## Pu244 (27. September 2018)

*AW: EuGH-Gutachten bestätigt Rundfunkgebühren in Deutschland*

Rein vom Prinzip her ist das ganze sinnvoll und angebracht. Wenn man bedenkt, was für ein Strom an medialem Müll durch die Welt zieht, dann sind neutrale Nachrichten und gute politische, sowie Dokumentationen durchaus notwendig. Ferner sollte auch die deutsche Kultur irgendwie gefördert werden, damit wir der Nachwelt nicht nur mit "Frauentausch", "Familien im Brennpunkt" oder anderem Käse in Erinnerung bleiben. Allerdings sollte man sich auf diesen Auftrag besinnen und nur das machen, was privat nicht zur Verfügung gestellt wird und notwendig ist. Liverechte des Profifußball für hunderte Millionen einzukaufen ist soetwas, da reicht auch die Zusammenfassung oder Ausschnitte, stattdessen könnte sich mal ein Sportkanal um die restlichen Sportarten, die viel zu kurz kommen kümmern (wurde leider von der EU verboten). Auch ist es mMn nicht notwendig irgendwelche Hollywoodblockbuster einzukaufen, das geht am Kernauftrag vorbei. Ein öffentlich guter Rechtlicher Rundfunk ist quasi notwendig, wenn man eine Kulturnation sein will.

Deshalb finde ich das Urteil gut (auch wenn es wirklich nicht geht, das eine Private Firma wie der Staat einfach so, ohne Verfahren, Geld einziehen kann [wobei das den meisten sogar Geld spart]).


----------



## Eckism (27. September 2018)

*AW: EuGH-Gutachten bestätigt Rundfunkgebühren in Deutschland*



efdev schrieb:


> Schön wie jeder nur an sich denkt



Ist ja auch jeden sein eigenes Geld...kannst mir ja monatlich Geld überweisen, wenn du so sozial bist.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (27. September 2018)

*AW: EuGH-Gutachten bestätigt Rundfunkgebühren in Deutschland*



> Die SIND finanziert, die sollen sich auch Qualität konzentrieren und nicht versuchen, die RTL-Gucker zu überzeugen.


Und leider wird die Kohle für Sportlizenzen und Filme ausgegeben, um genau diese Nutzer zu gewinnen. Die guten Informationsprogramme wie SWR cont.ra wurden eingestellt bzw. nicht mehr ausgestrahlt. Es geht primär um Unterhaltung und die sollte nicht "zwangsfinanziert" sein.


----------



## RyzA (27. September 2018)

*AW: EuGH-Gutachten bestätigt Rundfunkgebühren in Deutschland*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Und leider wird die Kohle für Sportlizenzen und Filme ausgegeben, um genau diese Nutzer zu gewinnen.


Was zeigen die denn groß noch an Sport? Fußball und das wars. 
Formel 1 schon lange nicht mehr. Und Boxen auch nicht.
Filme kommen doch kaum noch. Montagskino und das wars. Sonst nur Krimis.


----------



## Seeefe (27. September 2018)

*AW: EuGH-Gutachten bestätigt Rundfunkgebühren in Deutschland*

Der ÖRR besteht nicht nur aus dem Ersten und Zweiten...


----------



## RyzA (27. September 2018)

*AW: EuGH-Gutachten bestätigt Rundfunkgebühren in Deutschland*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Der ÖRR besteht nicht nur aus dem Ersten und Zweiten...


Ich gucke ja auch andere Sender ausser ARD und ZDF. Aber auch da finde ich kaum gute Spielfilme und wichtige bzw große Sportveranstaltungen. 
Wenn dann eher andere Sendungen, welche durchaus auch interessant sind!


----------



## DasTier81 (27. September 2018)

*AW: EuGH-Gutachten bestätigt Rundfunkgebühren in Deutschland*

Ich finds persönlich extrem nervig für was zu zahlen das man nicht nutzt . Nur weil der Staat das so will . 

Da ich seid einigen Jahren in Österreich wohne  ist hier natürlich das gleiche Spiel Statt der GEZ haben wir die GIS hier  satte 20.74€ jeden Monat ergo 248.88 ca. pro Jahr .. 

Ich hätte kein Problem damit das zu zahlen wenn es bei den Öffentlichen auch das Programm stimmen würde aber sein wir mal ehrlich wer schaut sich noch irgendwelche Filme oder Serien dort an ?


----------



## Threshold (27. September 2018)

*AW: EuGH-Gutachten bestätigt Rundfunkgebühren in Deutschland*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich gucke ja auch andere Sender ausser ARD und ZDF. Aber auch da finde ich kaum gute Spielfilme und wichtige bzw große Sportveranstaltungen.
> Wenn dann eher andere Sendungen, welche durchaus auch interessant sind!



Eben. Wo bei den Privatsendern findet man denn noch gute Dokumentationen oder Wissenschaftssendungen?
Ich gucke gerne öffentlich rechtlich und nutze natürlich die Mediathek.
Privatsender interessieren mich gar nicht mehr. Da gibt es nur noch Doku Soaps, Casting Schrott und Reality Dreck. Und die Filme, die sie haben, kann ich über meinen Netflix Account gucken.
Wenn 2022 das SD Signal der Privatsender abgeschaltet wird, werde ich davon nichts mitbekommen.


----------



## Killer-Instinct (27. September 2018)

*AW: EuGH-Gutachten bestätigt Rundfunkgebühren in Deutschland*

Was viele nicht wissen,  wird ein Großteil von den RF- Gebühren für die Pensionszahlungen ehemaliger Angestellter verwendet. Da die Gehälter und die Pensionen nicht so strikt wie bei normalen Beamten reguliert wurden, wurde dort ein Fass ohne Boden aufgemacht. Viele Ehemalige beziehen fürstliche Bezüge. 70-80% des Beitrags fließen eigentlich dorthin und zur Aufrechterhaltung der Infrastruktur. "Das Programm" wird durch die restlichen Mittel finanziert, da kommt natürlich eine Mau heraus. Der Staat ist absolut gar nicht an der Abschaffung der Gebühr interessiert, sonst müsste er die Pensionszahlungen klären/ übernehmen.

Was man unbedingt machen muss, ist dass die Lohn- und Pensionszahlungen der RF- Mitarbeiter jetzt stark reguliert werden müssen, sonst wird es noch weiter ausufern.


----------



## RyzA (27. September 2018)

*AW: EuGH-Gutachten bestätigt Rundfunkgebühren in Deutschland*

Weiß eigentlich jemand was so ein 30 Sekunden Werbesport bei RTL zur Hauptsendezeit ungefähr kostet?
Ich meine die machen ja fleissig damit weiter mit ihren Werbeunterbrechungen. Teilweise ist das schon abartig wenn da mal ein Film 2-3 Stunden geht.
Die müssen doch merken das die immer weniger Zuschauer haben wegen Netflix &Co.
Vielleicht mal weniger in die eigene Tasche wirtschaften, dann kommt man auch mit weniger Werbepausen aus. Ich finde das dreist!


----------



## Pu244 (27. September 2018)

*AW: EuGH-Gutachten bestätigt Rundfunkgebühren in Deutschland*



Killer-Instinct schrieb:


> Was viele nicht wissen,  wird ein Großteil von den RF- Gebühren für die Pensionszahlungen ehemaliger Angestellter verwendet. Da die Gehälter und die Pensionen nicht so strikt wie bei normalen Beamten reguliert wurden, wurde dort ein Fass ohne Boden aufgemacht. Viele Ehemalige beziehen fürstliche Bezüge. 70-80% des Beitrags fließen eigentlich dorthin und zur Aufrechterhaltung der Infrastruktur. "Das Programm" wird durch die restlichen Mittel finanziert, da kommt natürlich eine Mau heraus. Der Staat ist absolut gar nicht an der Abschaffung der Gebühr interessiert, sonst müsste er die Pensionszahlungen klären/ übernehmen.
> 
> Was man unbedingt machen muss, ist dass die Lohn- und Pensionszahlungen der RF- Mitarbeiter jetzt stark reguliert werden müssen, sonst wird es noch weiter ausufern.



Der Punkt ist allerdings, das dafür früher nichts eingezahlt wurde und auch jetzt nicht vorgesorgt wird. Kann man so machen, wenn der Arbeitgeber staatlich garantiert, das ist auch gut so, denn somit wird es am Anfang billiger. Dass das ganze irgendwann ausgezahlt werden muß ist natürlich ein Problem, besonders wenn es nicht einkalkuliert wird. Die Alternative wären wesentlich höhere Gehälter, damit die dort beschäftigten dort privat vorsorgen können und wer glaubt, das es privat billiger wird, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen. Die Alternative wären wohl deutlich höhere Rundfunkgebühren, da man einige Zeit lang beide Systeme finanzieren müßte.

Viel Spaß damit!

EDIT:


Headcrash schrieb:


> Weiß eigentlich jemand was so ein 30 Sekunden Werbesport bei RTL zur Hauptsendezeit ungefähr kostet?



Bei den größten Sendungen ca. 100.000€, meist jedoch deutlich weniger.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Vielleicht mal weniger in die eigene Tasche wirtschaften, dann kommt man auch mit weniger Werbepausen aus. Ich finde das dreist!



RTL ist ein Gewinnorientiertes Unternehmen, die wirtschaften von Natur aus in ihre eigene Tasche.


----------



## RtZk (27. September 2018)

*AW: EuGH-Gutachten bestätigt Rundfunkgebühren in Deutschland*

Auch, wenn ihr hier alle stolz erzählt wie wenig ihr das nutzt, der Großteil der Bevölkerung nutzt die Angebote sehr häufig, ob Radio, Fernsehen oder die Internetangebote. 
Genau deshalb wird die Gebühr auch aufrecht erhalten werden, es scheint euch zwar so als seid ihr die Mehrheit, aber die die motzen sind wie immer weit weniger als die wie nennt man sie so schön? Schweigende Mehrheit.

Edit: 


Fozzy schrieb:


> Dort wird sehr verständlich erklärt, wie es mit unser aller Demokratie hier in DE steht.
> Wenn das höchste Gericht hier in DE, unser aller Grundgesetz aushebeln kann, dann weiß ich auch nicht mehr weiter.



Sonst geht es dir aber noch gut oder? 
Das Bundesverfassungsgericht ist die einzige Institution die das Grundgesetz auslegt und auslegen darf und seine Entscheidungen sind nicht anfechtbar. 
Die Richter die im 1. und 2. Senat hocken sind alles anerkannte Juristen die ALLE Demokraten sind, sie werden von der Bundesversammlung gewählt die niemals anti-demokratische Richter einsetzen würde.


----------



## RyzA (27. September 2018)

*AW: EuGH-Gutachten bestätigt Rundfunkgebühren in Deutschland*



Pu244 schrieb:


> Bei den größten Sendungen ca. 100.000€, meist jedoch deutlich weniger.
> 
> 
> 
> RTL ist ein Gewinnorientiertes Unternehmen, die wirtschaften von Natur aus in ihre eigene Tasche.


Der Preis für die Werbung müßte doch abhängig von den Einschaltquoten sein. Und wenn die zurückgehen der Preis sinken.
Klar könnten die das versuchen mit mehr Werbepausen zu kompensieren, aber dann würde noch mehr Leute "abhauen".
Die müßten doch langfristig merken das sie dadurch ihre Zuschauer vergraulen.
Zumindest bei Spielfilmen. "Große" Sendungen wie DSDS, Dschungelcamp usw werden ja trotzdem fleissig weiter geguckt. Leider...


----------



## shadie (27. September 2018)

*AW: EuGH-Gutachten bestätigt Rundfunkgebühren in Deutschland*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Weiß eigentlich jemand was so ein 30 Sekunden Werbesport bei RTL zur Hauptsendezeit ungefähr kostet?
> Ich meine die machen ja fleissig damit weiter mit ihren Werbeunterbrechungen. Teilweise ist das schon abartig wenn da mal ein Film 2-3 Stunden geht.
> Die müssen doch merken das die immer weniger Zuschauer haben wegen Netflix &Co.
> Vielleicht mal weniger in die eigene Tasche wirtschaften, dann kommt man auch mit weniger Werbepausen aus. Ich finde das dreist!



Nach der Argumentation sind Youtuber noch dreister, die knallen gerne mal in 10 Minuten Videos 7 Mal Werbung.
Nur dafür gibts eben Adblocker 



RtZk schrieb:


> Auch, wenn ihr hier alle stolz erzählt wie wenig ihr das nutzt, der Großteil der Bevölkerung nutzt die Angebote sehr häufig, ob Radio, Fernsehen oder die Internetangebote.
> Genau deshalb wird die Gebühr auch aufrecht erhalten werden, es scheint euch zwar so als seid ihr die Mehrheit, aber die die motzen sind wie immer weit weniger als die wie nennt man sie so schön? Schweigende Mehrheit.



Und das rechtfertigt, dass diese Minderheit zahlen muss?

Früher hast du gemeldet, dass du keinen Receiver besitzt oder eben keinen Fernsehr.
Das ist aber heute ja nicht mehr möglich weil du es dir ja theoretisch online ansehen könntest.

Ich schaue schon seit 6 Jahren keine öffentlich rechtlichen mehr, und seit 4 Jahren höre ich kein Radio mehr.
Trotzdem zahle ich jedes Quartal, weil ich dazu gezwungen werde.

Ich hasse Abgaben welche einem "aufgezwungen" werden.
Steuern sind das eine, so eine unkontrollierte / unregulierte Kacke ist wieder was ganz anderes.


----------



## RyzA (27. September 2018)

*AW: EuGH-Gutachten bestätigt Rundfunkgebühren in Deutschland*



shadie schrieb:


> Nach der Argumentation sind Youtuber noch dreister, die knallen gerne mal in 10 Minuten Videos 7 Mal Werbung.
> 
> Nur dafür gibts eben Adblocker
> 
> ...


Die gucke ich aber nicht.


----------



## Cobar (27. September 2018)

*AW: EuGH-Gutachten bestätigt Rundfunkgebühren in Deutschland*



RtZk schrieb:


> Auch, wenn ihr hier alle stolz erzählt wie wenig ihr das nutzt, der Großteil der Bevölkerung nutzt die Angebote sehr häufig, ob Radio, Fernsehen oder die Internetangebote.
> Genau deshalb wird die Gebühr auch aufrecht erhalten werden, es scheint euch zwar so als seid ihr die Mehrheit, aber die die motzen sind wie immer weit weniger als die wie nennt man sie so schön? Schweigende Mehrheit.
> 
> Edit:
> ...



Das ist schon klar, da sollte man auch bedenken, dass dies hier eine technik-affine Seite ist, wo das wieder ganz anders aussieht, als wenn ich meine Oma frage, wann sie das letzte mal nicht die Nachrichten geguckt hat oder wann denn ihr letzter Rosamunde Pilcher Film lief 
Dennoch wird sich das so langsam weiter ausbauen, dass die Leute weniger Fernsehn schauen, sondern lieber Streamingdienste nutzen. Ich zumindest kenne keine Jugendlichen, die sich denken "geil, heute Abend läuft wieder eine Politikdiskussion auf ARD!"
Dass wir hier keine Mehrheit bilden, sollte also klar sein, da man immer bedenken sollte, wo solch eine Diskussion geführt wird.


----------



## Threshold (27. September 2018)

*AW: EuGH-Gutachten bestätigt Rundfunkgebühren in Deutschland*



shadie schrieb:


> Nach der Argumentation sind Youtuber noch dreister, die knallen gerne mal in 10 Minuten Videos 7 Mal Werbung.
> Nur dafür gibts eben Adblocker



Ist inzwischen auch nicht mehr anders zu ertragen.
Ich hab ja nichts dagegen, dass Werbung eingeblendet wird, kostet ja auch was, wenn man gute Sachen hat, mit dem man die Videos erstellt.
Aber Werbung, die ich nicht überspringen kann, lehne ich ab. Und dass die Leute inzwischen alles mit Werbung zukleistern, ist mir ein Dorn im Auge.
Ergo Adblocker und fertig.


----------



## RtZk (27. September 2018)

*AW: EuGH-Gutachten bestätigt Rundfunkgebühren in Deutschland*



Cobar schrieb:


> Ich zumindest kenne keine Jugendlichen, die sich denken "geil, heute Abend läuft wieder eine Politikdiskussion auf ARD!"



Wenn man mal ehrlich ist, wie viele Leute haben sich in ihrer Jugend schon für Politik interessiert? 
Das Interesse kommt auch mit dem Alter.


----------



## Terracresta (27. September 2018)

*AW: EuGH-Gutachten bestätigt Rundfunkgebühren in Deutschland*

Wer hat etwas anderes erwartet? Abgesehen davon, dass Deutschland ein hohes Gewicht in der EU, welches auch Urteile zu ihren Gunsten entscheiden kann, welche bei anderen Länder wahrscheinlich anders ausgegangen wären, haben einige andere EU Staaten ebenfalls Rundfunkgebühren, welche dann weg müssten. Die EU lässt ja auch gern Studien verschwinden, welche ihre Thesen widerlegen, selbst wenn sie durch sie in Auftrag gegeben wurden.  Es gilt noch immer das Recht des Stärkeren. Rechtsstaat ist ein hohler Begriff, denn dass waren Nazi-Deutschland und die DDR auch und wir haben gesehen, was da als Recht ausgelegt wurde...

Im Westen nichts neues. Der Bürger war schon immer die Milchkuh, die gemolken werden kann und wird es auch in Zukunft sein. Selbst eine Revolution würde nichts bringen, höchstens für kurze Zeit, bis die Revolutzer ihre Ideale gegen Macht und Geld eintauschen, wenn sie denn je Ideale hatten und nicht nur an die Macht kommen wollten. Die Allgemeinheit macht ja mit, denn wie viele Pro-Rundfunkgebühr schauen oft und viel die ÖRs und wollen natürlich nicht, dass sie mehr zahlen müssen. Lieber soll die Allgemeinheit ihr "Hobby" mitfinanzieren.

Die Argumente für die ÖRs kann man meist widerlegen, wenn man bisschen weiter denkt. Informationsquellen gibt es viele und Organe, welche verhindern (sollen), dass jemand alle Quellen an sich reißen kann gibt es auch. Nur weil sich jemand gut ausdrücken kann und dadurch eine gewisse Glaubhaftigkeit ausstrahlt, bedeutet das nicht, dass diese Person weiter denken kann als andere. Merk ich im Uni-Umfeld immer wieder, wo auch gern die Pro-ÖR Meinung vertreten wird.
Wer in der Geschichte hat denn den Rundfunk für die größte Propaganda genutzt?


----------



## dada82 (27. September 2018)

*AW: EuGH-Gutachten bestÃ¤tigt RundfunkgebÃ¼hren in Deutschland*

Genjal finde ich das Behinderte Menschen von den Zahlungen befreit sind.
Also meine Freundin zahlt nichts da Ihr Kind leicht behindert ist.
Noonan-Syndrom – Wikipedia 

Fair ist das gerade so gesehen auch nicht. Z.B. ein Mensch mit Behinderung "Lernschwäche, Kleinwuchs, Herzprobleme" ist ja nicht dumm. Er ist halt Paar Jahre hintendrann mit Wissen reicht aber um Gebührenbefreit zu werden inkl. Erziehungsberechtigter.
(Klar das die kleine erst mal nicht zahlen muss, aber Ihre mutter wird dadurch befreit von Gebühren)
Naja schauen tut ein Mensch mit Behinderung das Angebot wie ich. Falls natürlich Geistige behinderungen gegeben sind sind befreiungen der Gebühren ja verständlich. Aber dieser Mensch wird auch nix mit Rundfunk anfangen können geschweige denn alleine Wohnen. Spricht Warum wird dieser befreit von Gebühren?????? 
Mutter schaut ja und deren Verstand funktioniert ja einwandfrei. Also kann die ja wenn es fair wäre zahlen oder Teilbeträge.

Aber wir leben ja immerhin in Deutschland das gelenkt von Lobyisten ist und von Diktatorischen Geldhaipolitikern die in Ihre Tasche wirtschaften und nicht wie es so schön heist "Für das Volk".
Daher alles was Geld bringt wird dem Volke an die Backe gehängt. Paar bekommen so einen Freischein, denn so haltet man die Meinungen in 2 Camps die sich zoffen damit Lösungen eh nicht richtig entstehen können.
Also bleibt alles wie es ist und das Volk streitet wären die da oben sitzen eure Geldbeutel lehren und sich in das Feustchen lachen.


----------



## Pu244 (27. September 2018)

*AW: EuGH-Gutachten bestÃ¤tigt RundfunkgebÃ¼hren in Deutschland*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Der Preis für die Werbung müßte doch abhängig von den Einschaltquoten sein. Und wenn die zurückgehen der Preis sinken.
> Klar könnten die das versuchen mit mehr Werbepausen zu kompensieren, aber dann würde noch mehr Leute "abhauen".
> Die müßten doch langfristig merken das sie dadurch ihre Zuschauer vergraulen.
> Zumindest bei Spielfilmen. "Große" Sendungen wie DSDS, Dschungelcamp usw werden ja trotzdem fleissig weiter geguckt. Leider...



Ich vermute mal, das die Klientel von Netflix und RTL eine andere ist, Netflix wird eher für Sky zum Problem. RTL Kunden sind wohl entweder zu geizig, um für Filme echtes Geld hinzulegen, oder sie sehen die ganzen Exklusivformate an, "Familien im Brennpunkt" gibt es nicht bei Netflix und Amazon Prime (eine echte Lücke). Bei den Filmen werden wohl die ganzen Raubkopien schon eher und früher die Privaten rasiert haben, 5 Jahre warten, damit der Kinofilm umsonst im Fernsehn läuft, das war einmal.

Die Werbepausen können nicht beliebig ausgeweitet werden, denn die sind staatlich begrenzt:
YouTube
(allein für den Kanal sind Rundfunkgebühren durchaus berechtigt)

Was mich interessieren würde ist die Frage, ob das abschalten des SD Signals den Privaten nicht eher Probleme bereitet, wer zu geizig ist sich ein Netflixabo zu holen, der wird das wohl auch bei den 5€/Mon für werbeverseuchtes Fernsehn sein.


----------



## empy (27. September 2018)

*AW: EuGH-Gutachten bestätigt Rundfunkgebühren in Deutschland*



shadie schrieb:


> Und das rechtfertigt, dass diese Minderheit zahlen muss?



Ist so, als würdest du nie Bahn oder nie Auto fahren. Du bezahlst die Öffis und die Straßen trotzdem mit.


----------



## biggrill100 (27. September 2018)

*AW: EuGH-Gutachten bestätigt Rundfunkgebühren in Deutschland*

Was eine Schweinerei!! Ist doch alles ein riesen Witz! Den Bildungsauftrag können die sich sonst wo hin schieben.


----------



## biggrill100 (27. September 2018)

*AW: EuGH-Gutachten bestätigt Rundfunkgebühren in Deutschland*

Wie Leute auch ernsthaft meinen den Rundfunkbeitrag noch Rechtfertigen zu müssen. Haben die den Schuss nicht gehört?


----------



## RyzA (27. September 2018)

*AW: EuGH-Gutachten bestÃ¤tigt RundfunkgebÃ¼hren in Deutschland*



dada82 schrieb:


> Falls natürlich Geistige behinderungen gegeben sind sind befreiungen der Gebühren ja verständlich. Aber dieser Mensch wird auch nix mit Rundfunk anfangen können geschweige denn alleine Wohnen. Spricht Warum wird dieser befreit von Gebühren??????


Wenn jemand geistig behindert ist heisst das ja nicht das er total bescheuert ist und überhaupt nichts mitkriegt.
Es gibt unterschiedliche Grade der Behinderung und unterschiedliche Erkrankungen!

Und was ich auch gut finde ist das sozial schwache von Rundfunkgebühren ausgeschlossen sind.


----------



## Ripcord (27. September 2018)

*AW: EuGH-Gutachten bestätigt Rundfunkgebühren in Deutschland*

Tolles Sytem. Ganz nach dem Motto "Friss oder stirb". Denn nur wer unter der Armutsgrenze lebt kann sich von dem Unsinn befreien lassen.



ZDF Verwaltungsrat (Geschäftsführung)

Vorsitzender Kurt Beck (SPD eh. Ministerpräsident Rheinland-Pfalz)

Dr. Reinhard Göhner (CDU Politiker)

Hildegund Holzheid (CSU Politikerin)

Hans Georg Koch (CDU Mitglied und ehemaliger Regierungssprecher)

Bernd Neumann (CDU Politiker)

Matthias Platzeck (SPD eh. Ministerpräsident Brandenburg)

Olaf Scholz (SPD Politiker, Hamburg)

Horst Seehofer (CSU Ministerpräsident Bayern)

Michael Sommer (SPD eh. DGB-Vorsitzende)

Stanislaw Tillich (CDU Ministerpräsident Sachsen)

Prof. Dr. Gerd Zimmermann (CDU)



Fernsehrat

Nicola Beer (FDP Landtagsabgeordnete, Hessen)

Dr. Christine Bergmann (SPD Politikerin, ehemalige Bundesministerin)

Prof. Dr. Maria Böhmer (CDU Politikerin, Staatsministerin Auswärtiges Amt)

Wolfgang Bosbach (CDU Politiker, Bundestagsfraktion)

Charlotte Britz (SPD Politikerin, Bürgermeisterin)

Dr. Carsten Brosda (SPD Politiker, Hamburg)

Klaus Brunsmeier (Grünen)

Katrin Budde (SPD Politikerin, Mitglied im Landtag Sachsen-Anhalt)

Eva Christiansen (CDU, leitende Mitarbeiterin und PR Beraterin Angela Merkels)

Hans Jörg Duppré (CDU Politiker, Landrat Rheinland-Pfalz)

Dr. Marc Jan Eumann (SPD Politiker, Staatssekretär)

Dr. Bernd Fabritius (CSU Politiker)

Yasmin Fahimi (SPD Politikerin, Staatssekretärin, Gewerkschafterin)

Cornelia Füllkrug-Weitzel (SPD)

Prof. Dr. Benjamin-Immanuel Hoff (Die Linke, Chef der Staatskanzlei u. Kulturminister Thüringen)

Eva Hubert (Grünen / Grün-Alternative, Politikerin, Hamburg)

Peter Jacoby (CDU Politiker, Saarland)

Dr. Fritz Jaeckel (CDU Politiker, Sachsen, Staatsminister)

Dr. Olaf Joachim (SPD Politiker, Staatsrat Bremen)

Dr. Franz Josef Jung (CDU Politiker)

Reinhard Klimmt (SPD Politiker, Saarland)

Kai Klose (Grünen Politiker, Landesvorsitzender Hessen)

Susanne Krause-Hinrichs (SPD Politikerin, Kleinmachnow)

Dr. Peter Kurz (SPD Politiker, Oberbürgermeister Mannheim)

Christian Lindner (FDP Parteivorsitzender)

Dr. Michael Lohse (CDU)

Lötzsch, Gesine, Dr. (Die Linke, Bundestagsabgeordnete)

Dr. Richard Meng (SPD Senatssprecher, Berlin)

Dr. Jörg Mielke (SPD Staatssekretär, Niedersachsen)

Dr. Angelika Niebler (CSU Politikerin, Frauen Union, Europäisches Parlament)

Thomas Oppermann (SPD Politiker, Bundestagsfraktion)

Oliver Passek (Grünen Politiker)

Dr. Simone Peter (Grünen Bundesvorsitzende)

Ruprecht Polenz (CDU Politiker)

Rainer Robra (CDU, Staatskanzlei u. Minister für Europa- und Medienangelegenheiten Sachsen-Anhalt)

Andreas Scheuer (CSU Generalsekretär)

Wilhelm Schmidt (SPD Politiker, Niedersachsen / Bundestag)

Dr. Eberhard Schmidt-Elsaeßer (SPD Staatssekretär Schleswig-Holstein)

Dr. Rudolf Seiters (CDU Politiker)

Dr. Markus Söder (CSU Politiker, Finanzminister Bayern)

Martin Stadelmaier (SPD Politiker)

Dr. Peter Tauber (CDU Generalsekretär)

Henry Tesch (CDU Politiker)

Erhard Thomas (SPD, Regierungssprecher Brandenburg)

Rainer Wieland (CDU Europaabgeordneter)

Holger Zastrow (FDP Landesvorsitzender Sachsen)

Dr. Pirko Kristin Zinnow (SPD Staatssekretärin, Bundesrat)

Intendant

Thomas Bellut



Verstrickungen in den ARD-Landesrundfunkanstalten
ARD Landesrundfunkanstalten

Personelle Zusammensetzung:



Bayerischer Rundfunk

Verwaltungsrat (Geschäftsführung)

Vorsitzende ist Landtagspräsidentin Barbara Stamm (CSU)

Dr. Siegfried Balleis (CSU Politiker)

Dr. Reinhard Dörfler (Vorsitzender IHK München, CSU Mitglied)

Peter Hufe (ehem. SPD Abgeordneter)



Rundfunkrat

Inge Aures (Landtag, SPD)

Dr. Otmar Bernhard (Landtag, CSU)

Dr. Uwe Brandl (CSU Politiker)

Karl Heinz Eisfeld (SPD)

Anni Fries (CSU)

Dr. Thomas Goppel (CSU)

Thomas Habermann (CSU)

Hans Herold (Landtag, CSU)

Dr. Marcel Huber (CSU Landtag)

Matthias Jena (SPD)

Christian Knauer (Landrat, CSU)

Natascha Kohnen (Landtag, SPD)

Thomas Kreuzer (Landtag, CSU)

Manfred Ländner (Landtag, CSU)

Günther Lommer (CSU)

Petra Nölkel (SPD)

Verena Osgyan (Landtag, Grüne)

Florian Pronold (Landtag, SPD)

Thomas Reiß (Landtag, CSU)

Heinrich Rudrof (Landtag, CSU)


Nur ein kleiner Auszug. Stand Mai 2017.


So viel zur neutralen Berichterstattung... Aber das will ja niemand hören.


----------



## Pu244 (27. September 2018)

*AW: EuGH-Gutachten bestätigt Rundfunkgebühren in Deutschland*



Terracresta schrieb:


> Es gilt noch immer das Recht des Stärkeren. Rechtsstaat ist ein hohler Begriff, denn dass waren Nazi-Deutschland und die DDR auch und wir haben gesehen, was da als Recht ausgelegt wurde...



Selten soetwas dämliches gelesen.

Die DDR und das 3. Reich waren Unrechtsstaaten, diese zeichneten sich dadurch aus, das sie auf das Recht geschissen haben oder um es mit den Worten von Roland Freisler (der drauf hingewiesen wurde, das es kein Gesetz gab, dass das, was die Angeklagten getan haben mit dem Tod bestraft) auszudrücken "Ich brauche kein Recht um sie verurteilen zu können!!!!"

Im gegensatz dazu kann man sich in unserem Rechtsstaat auf Recht und Gesetz berufen, der Staat muß sich daran halten. Leider gibt es kein Gesetz, das einen Rundfunkbeitrag, Masseneinwanderung oder die hohen Mieten verbietet, von daher ist es eben legal. Wenn man das verhindern will, dann muß man die Gesetze ändern, aber das ist für viele zu hoch und deshalb ist alles ein Unrechtsstaat, was nicht in ihre Ideologie passt (Abschiebungen ohne Rechtsmittel oder Enteignungen ohne Widerspruchsmöglichkeit gehen für diese Leute komischerweise in Ordnung).



dada82 schrieb:


> Genjal finde ich das Behinderte Menschen von den Zahlungen befreit sind.
> Also meine Freundin zahlt nichts da Ihr Kind leicht behindert ist.
> Noonan-Syndrom – Wikipedia
> 
> ...



Du neidest also einem Behinderten seine "Vorteile"?

Da gibt es eine super einfache Lösung: stich dir die Augen aus oder trenn dir das Rückenmark durch und schon bekommst du das ganze ebenfalls.

Es ist nunmal so geregelt, das es in einem Haushalt nur eine Person geben muß die den Rundfunkbeitrag bezahlt oder davon befreit sein muß. In dem von dir genannten Fall ist das ganze gerechtfertigt, die "paar Jahre hintendran" werden auch nicht durch eine Gebührenbefereiung kopnensiert und ein Behindertes Kind zu haben ist auch kein Witz.


----------



## JePe (27. September 2018)

*AW: EuGH-Gutachten bestätigt Rundfunkgebühren in Deutschland*



biggrill100 schrieb:


> Was eine Schweinerei!! Ist doch alles ein riesen Witz! Den Bildungsauftrag können die sich sonst wo hin schieben.



Angesichts der Schreibschwaeche manches Foristen brauchen wir eher mehr Bildung.

Zum restlichen Verschwoerungsduennpfiff und ich-zahl-nur-was-ich-haben-will-Egoistenmantra sag ich nichts mehr … weil es eh vertane Liebesmueh ist.


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. September 2018)

*AW: EuGH-Gutachten bestätigt Rundfunkgebühren in Deutschland*



RtZk schrieb:


> Sonst geht es dir aber noch gut oder?
> Das Bundesverfassungsgericht ist die einzige Institution die das Grundgesetz auslegt und auslegen darf und seine Entscheidungen sind nicht anfechtbar.
> Die Richter die im 1. und 2. Senat hocken sind alles anerkannte Juristen die ALLE Demokraten sind, sie werden von der Bundesversammlung gewählt die niemals anti-demokratische Richter einsetzen würde.



Absolut richtig, was du da schreibst. Das stellt wohl auch niemand ernsthaft in Frage.

Das es allerdings ein Interessenkonflikt sein kann, wenn der Vizepräsident des Bundesverfassungsgerichts der Bruder eben jenes Juristen ist, auf dessen juristisches Gutachten (im Auftrag von ARD, ZDF und dem Deutschlandradio) die Idee, den Rundfunkbeitrag pro Haushalt zu erheben, zurückgeht, ist zumindest eine Frage, die erörtert werden sollte.



empy schrieb:


> Ist so, als würdest du nie Bahn oder nie Auto fahren. Du bezahlst die Öffis und die Straßen trotzdem mit.



Über Steuern, die von demokratisch gewählten Parlamenten erlassen worden. Ich sehe da schon einen Unterschied.


----------



## Unrockstar85 (27. September 2018)

*AW: EuGH-Gutachten bestätigt Rundfunkgebühren in Deutschland*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Der ÖRR besteht nicht nur aus dem Ersten und Zweiten...


Das vergessen die Leute zu gerne.. dass der ÖRR aber eine Infrastruktur hat und eben auch im Katastrophenfall diese gewährleisten muss, ist egal.
Wir brauchen NICHT darüber zu reden, dass 9 Landesfunkhäuser zu viele sind und viele Spartensender auch als Pay 2 View gemacht werden könnten, der Kern des ÖRR ist aber essenziell wichtig, grade wenn in Europa wieder die Rattenfänger umherlaufen. 

Es ist aber immer wieder faszinierend, was für einen Technischen Stand die ÖRR haben, was alles an Arbeitsplätzen angeschlossen ist und am Ende eben auch, wie viele Menschen unterschiedlichster Meinungen und Richtungen da zusammen arbeiten. 
Ich kann nur Lokstedt, Rothenbaum und Hannover sowie Technische Standorte als Maßstab nehmen, aber es sind schon viele Menschen und viele Ideen, die da zusammenkommen. Staatsfunk ist es eben nicht, auch wenn das die Kritiker gerne sagen, wenns nach CSU und anderen geht, möchte man am liebsten die Zusammenlegung des ÖRR, damit man weniger kritisch berichten kann..
Ich finde Sportlizenzen, die sollte der ÖRR nicht mehr kaufen und es reichen auch 2 Talksendungen und Kochshows, meinetwegen als Pay 2 View.. Der ÖR wird in den nächsten 10 Jahren einen massiven Umbruch erleben, eben wegen der Mediatheken


----------



## DJKuhpisse (27. September 2018)

*AW: EuGH-Gutachten bestätigt Rundfunkgebühren in Deutschland*



> Das vergessen die Leute zu gerne.. dass der ÖRR aber eine Infrastruktur hat und eben auch im Katastrophenfall diese gewährleisten muss, ist egal.


Das wird mit UKW niemals funktionieren und das kommt auch bald weg. Für den Digitalfunk (DAB+) gibt es zu wenig Apparate, eventuell wird noch Satelliten-TV laufen, aber terristisch kann man mit den hohen Frequenzen nicht weit kommen. Der Zug von einem Sender für ganz D ist leider 2015 abgefahren.


----------



## Mahoy (27. September 2018)

*AW: EuGH-Gutachten bestätigt Rundfunkgebühren in Deutschland*



mrpendulum schrieb:


> Für einmal in 2 Jahren Fußball ist das schon eine teure Gebühr.



Unter anderem *wegen* der Fußballrechte ist die Gebühr so hoch. Die könnten sie sich - zusammen mit dem großen Rest des ohnehin sehr zweifelhaften Unterhaltungsprogramms - gerne sparen und sich auf ihre gesetzlich festgelegten Kernaufgaben konzentrieren: Information, Bildung, Kulturförderung.

Neben Trendsportarten tragen natürlich auch Volksmusik, Krimis, Telenovelas und Kochsendungen weder zu Information und Bildung bei noch benötigen sie die Förderung durch den Beitragszahler. Wen das interessiert, der soll das gefälligst auf eigene Kosten im Werbe- oder Pay-TV schauen.

Also, weg mit dem teuren Kram, zusammen mit der durch die Programmentrümpelung überflüssig gewordenen technischen Infrastruktur und gefühlt 90% des aufgeblähten Wasserkopfs an ÖRR-Fürsten und ihren Hofschranzen.

Und wenn das zu viel verlangt ist, dann wenigstens einen ÖRR zu den Kosten und mit der ungefähren Qualität der BBC.


----------



## RyzA (27. September 2018)

*AW: EuGH-Gutachten bestätigt Rundfunkgebühren in Deutschland*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Neben Breitensportarten tragen natürlich auch Volksmusik, *Krimis*, Telenovelas und Kochsendungen weder zu Information und Bildung bei noch benötigen sie die Förderung durch den Beitragszahler. *Wen das interessiert, der soll das gefälligst auf eigene Kosten im Werbe- oder Pay-TV schauen.*


Guck dir mal die Zuschauerzahlen von "Tatort Münster" an und erzähl das dann nochmal.


----------



## Threshold (27. September 2018)

*AW: EuGH-Gutachten bestätigt Rundfunkgebühren in Deutschland*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Unter anderem *wegen* der Fußballrechte ist die Gebühr so hoch. Die könnten sie sich - zusammen mit dem großen Rest des ohnehin sehr zweifelhaften Unterhaltungsprogramms - gerne sparen und sich auf ihre gesetzlich festgelegten Kernaufgaben konzentrieren: Information, Bildung, Kulturförderung.



Wegen Fußball ist die Gebühr so hoch? Kannst du das belegen oder ist das ausgedacht?
Wie hoch wäre die Gebühr denn ohne Fußball?
Und welcher Privatsender überträgt denn Breitensport?


----------



## Killer-Instinct (27. September 2018)

*AW: EuGH-Gutachten bestätigt Rundfunkgebühren in Deutschland*



Pu244 schrieb:


> Der Punkt ist allerdings, das dafür früher nichts eingezahlt wurde und auch jetzt nicht vorgesorgt wird. Kann man so machen, wenn der Arbeitgeber staatlich garantiert, das ist auch gut so, denn somit wird es am Anfang billiger. Dass das ganze irgendwann ausgezahlt werden muß ist natürlich ein Problem, besonders wenn es nicht einkalkuliert wird. Die Alternative wären wesentlich höhere Gehälter, damit die dort beschäftigten dort privat vorsorgen können und wer glaubt, das es privat billiger wird, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen. Die Alternative wären wohl deutlich höhere Rundfunkgebühren, da man einige Zeit lang beide Systeme finanzieren müßte.
> 
> Viel Spaß damit!


Genau darauf will ich hinaus, irgendwann wird das System nicht mehr tragbar, aber damit die Umstellung überhaupt klappt, dürfen die jetztigen Mitarbeiter nicht übertariflich bezahlt werden. GEZ ist momentan zum großen Teil eine verdeckte Version von Rentenabgabe.


----------



## Mahoy (27. September 2018)

*AW: EuGH-Gutachten bestätigt Rundfunkgebühren in Deutschland*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wegen Fußball ist die Gebühr so hoch? Kannst du das belegen oder ist das ausgedacht?



Welchen Teil von "unter anderem" sollte ich noch mal näher ausführen? 

Der ÖR muss die Übertragungsrechte ebenso erwerben wie jedes andere Medienunternehmen, gibt also dafür Geld aus. Und wenn man nicht annehmen will, dass sie es in anderen Bereichen einsparen (Wenn ja,  WER muss dann dafür auf WAS verzichten?) wird es wohl Teil der Kalkulation der "benötigten" Budgets sein. Und diese wird über Haushaltsabgabe gedeckt.

Oder anders herum gerechnet: Für die Übertragungsrechte der WM 2018 haben ARD und ZDF 218 Millionen Euro berappt. Die Zahl der Haushalte beträgt ungefähr 41,5 Mio., von denen allerdings nicht alle beitragspflichtig sind. Aber tun wir der Einfachheit halber mal so, dann wären das mindestens 2,5% der jährlich fälligen Jahresgebühr. Tatsächlich natürlich mehr.

Dabei ist natürlich zu berücksichtigen, dass diese Ausgaben nicht jährlich anfallen, dass der ÖR Rücklagen bilden darf und aufzehren kann und dass es auch noch Werbeeinahmen gibt (Wobei das wieder ein anderes Reizthema ist ...). Allerdings ist auch zu bedenken, dass damit nicht alle Rechte abgegolten sind und die Übertragung neben den Lizenzen noch weitere beträchtliche Kosten verursachen.



> Und welcher Privatsender überträgt denn Breitensport?



Okay, falsche Begrifflichkeit. Gemeint sind ohnehin in der Rezeption breit aufgestellte Sportarten, deren Wahrnehmung nicht gefährdet wäre, würde der ÖR sie nicht ausstrahlen.
Die Antwort wäre dann eine Gegenfrage: Welcher nicht?
Die Antwort darauf wäre: Alle, die nicht gegen einen Medienbetrieb bieten können, der von allen beitragspflichtigen bundesdeutschen Haushalten mittels einer verbindlichen Abgabe finanziert wird - womit wir wieder am Anfang wären.

Das soll übrigens kein Angriff speziell auf den Fußball sein. Man kann an dessen Stelle gerne jeden anderen stark präsenten Programminhalt einsetzen, der nicht zwingend mit den Grundauftrag des ÖR begründbar ist.


----------



## Metallic200 (27. September 2018)

*AW: EuGH-Gutachten bestätigt Rundfunkgebühren in Deutschland*

Moin,

man sollte den Satz "Öffentlich Rechtlich" , endlich mal streichen und es regeln wie mit dem Pay TV z.b Sky.
Wer es nutzen möchte zahlt und wer es nicht nutzen möchte Zahlt halt nicht, kann es aber auch nicht Schauen oder hören.

Das höchstwahrschein dann kaum noch jemand zahlt und das ganze pleite geht,  kann ich mir gut vorstellen.
Dann wären sie gezwungen ihr Angebot und Programm so umzustellen das es die Leute nutzen wollen.

Sicherlich ist da auch noch der Punkt mit unabhängigen Nachrichten ohne Beeinflussung, aber seien wir mal ehrlich das sollen wir glauben?
Das die Nachrichten auf den dem Ersten, Zweiten u.s.w und Radiosendern unabhängig sind und die Politik keinen Einfluss darauf hat?


----------



## RyzA (27. September 2018)

*AW: EuGH-Gutachten bestätigt Rundfunkgebühren in Deutschland*

Gratulation zum ersten Beitrag in diesem Forum! (Nach so langer Zeit!)



Metallic200 schrieb:


> Sicherlich ist da auch noch der Punkt mit unabhängigen Nachrichten ohne Beeinflussung, aber seien wir mal ehrlich das sollen wir glauben?
> Das die Nachrichten auf den dem Ersten, Zweiten u.s.w und Radiosendern unabhängig sind und die Politik keinen Einfluss darauf hat?


Also wenn wirklich so viele Politiker in den Gremien und Aufsichtsräten sitzen kann man es schon fast als Staatsfernsehen bezeichnen.
Das hat mich heute doch etwas nachdenklich gemacht.


----------



## JadawinUK (27. September 2018)

*AW: EuGH-Gutachten bestÃ¤tigt RundfunkgebÃ¼hren in Deutschland*



Fozzy schrieb:


> Ich kann nur diese Seite hier empfehlen.  RUNDFUNKBEITRAGSVOLKSABSTIMMUNG › SOZIALE UNION
> 
> Sie wurde leider, auf Grund der Rechtssprechung des Bundesverfassungsgerichts, umbenannt in Rundfunkbeitragsvolksabstimmung.
> Dort wird sehr verständlich erklärt, wie es mit unser aller Demokratie hier in DE steht.
> ...



20 Sekunden Recherche:

"Hierbei ging es um das Urteil, welches besagt, dass ein Teil des Rundfunkbeitrags nicht rechtmäßig ist, nämlich jener Teil, dass auch für Zweitwohnungen der Rundfunkbeitrag zu entrichten ist. Und wer hat nun jenen Teil des Rundfunkbeitrags als nicht rechtmäßig anerkannt? War das der Richter Ferdinand, der da jenen Teil des Gutachtens seines Bruder Paul widersprach?
Nein, es war der Erste Senat des Bundesverfassungsgerichts. Und jener Senat besteht nicht nur aus Ferdinand Kirchhof, sondern aus insgesamt acht Richtern und Richterinnen."

Rundfunkbeitrag (ehem. GEZ) von Bruedern durchgewunken? • mimikama


----------



## JePe (27. September 2018)

*AW: EuGH-Gutachten bestätigt Rundfunkgebühren in Deutschland*

Nun verwirr ihn doch nicht mit Fakten. Paul und Ferdinand teilen sich den Beitrag und versaufen ihn dann auf Malle, so sieht´s doch aus. Wie, das stimmt nicht? Beweise, Beweise!

Gott bewahre der Tag kommt, an dem Geister, die mit _schlicht und einfach_ noch sehr wohlwollend umschrieben sind, sich ihre "Informationen" nur noch aus selbst erkorenen Quellen verschaffen. Wenn ich mir den Dummfug, der in dieser Republik allenthalben so geschwafelt wird, anhoere, brauchen wir Bildungsfernsehen so dringend wie vielleicht seit Kriegsende nicht mehr.


----------



## Threshold (27. September 2018)

*AW: EuGH-Gutachten bestätigt Rundfunkgebühren in Deutschland*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Welchen Teil von "unter anderem" sollte ich noch mal näher ausführen?
> 
> Der ÖR muss die Übertragungsrechte ebenso erwerben wie jedes andere Medienunternehmen, gibt also dafür Geld aus. Und wenn man nicht annehmen will, dass sie es in anderen Bereichen einsparen (Wenn ja,  WER muss dann dafür auf WAS verzichten?) wird es wohl Teil der Kalkulation der "benötigten" Budgets sein. Und diese wird über Haushaltsabgabe gedeckt.



Klar muss er Geld bezahlen. Daher gibt es jetzt auch keine Champions League mehr im ZDF, weil das ZDF die gestiegene Summe nicht mehr bezahlen wollte. Was ist für völlig richtig halte. Der internationale Fußball ist sowieso schon so abgehoben, da muss man kein Geld mehr hinein stopfen. 
Ach ja, merkt man, dass ich kein Pay TV Abo für Fußball habe? 
Und die ARD versucht die Bundesliga über Werbung gegenzufinanzieren. In welchem Maße das jetzt klappt, kann ich aber nicht sagen.
Kritisieren tue ich die Übertragungen der Nationalmannschaften. Da zahlt das Fernsehen 15 Millionen pro Partie. Das kann man nicht gegen finanzieren, da alle Spiele ja nach 20.00Uhr starten, wo keine Werbung mehr gezeigt werden darf. Daher bin ich ein Fan davon, Spiele der Nationalmannschaft nicht mehr zu übertragen. Eine Zusammenfassung in den Nachrichten reicht aus. Das gesparte Geld könnte man für andere Sportarten ausgeben, die kaum im Fernsehen gezeigt werden, aber trotzdem interessant sind. Oder in eine gute Serie stecken. 



Mahoy schrieb:


> Oder anders herum gerechnet: Für die Übertragungsrechte der WM 2018 haben ARD und ZDF 218 Millionen Euro berappt. Die Zahl der Haushalte beträgt ungefähr 41,5 Mio., von denen allerdings nicht alle beitragspflichtig sind. Aber tun wir der Einfachheit halber mal so, dann wären das mindestens 2,5% der jährlich fälligen Jahresgebühr. Tatsächlich natürlich mehr.



Ja, und wie viel Werbeeinnahmen haben die öffentlich rechtlichen mit der WM eingenommen? Steht das da auch irgendwo?



Mahoy schrieb:


> Okay, falsche Begrifflichkeit. Gemeint sind ohnehin in der Rezeption breit aufgestellte Sportarten, deren Wahrnehmung nicht gefährdet wäre, würde der ÖR sie nicht ausstrahlen.
> Die Antwort wäre dann eine Gegenfrage: Welcher nicht?
> Die Antwort darauf wäre: Alle, die nicht gegen einen Medienbetrieb bieten können, der von allen beitragspflichtigen bundesdeutschen Haushalten mittels einer verbindlichen Abgabe finanziert wird - womit wir wieder am Anfang wären.
> 
> Das soll übrigens kein Angriff speziell auf den Fußball sein. Man kann an dessen Stelle gerne jeden anderen stark präsenten Programminhalt einsetzen, der nicht zwingend mit den Grundauftrag des ÖR begründbar ist.



Ich hab gar nichts dagegen, dass du den Fußball speziell kritisierst. Ich persönlich halte die Blase eh schon für viel zu groß geworden. Es scheint ja nur noch Fußball zu geben. Das einzige, was sich tatsächlich rechnet. Die UEFA führt eine neue Nation League ein und das Fernsehen zahlt sofort. Dabei kann man sich den extra Kram sparen. Sportlich völlig sinnlos. Aber es geht letztendlich nur noch darum, auch den letzten Cent auszupressen. Ich muss da nur nach England schauen. Manchester United bekommt vom Fernsehen 300 Millionen Euro pro Jahr. Eine unfassbare Summe. Ist das Manchester United wirklich wert? Na, mit Sicherheit nicht. Interessiert aber keinen. Sie bekommen es trotzdem.
Heute hat Deutschland den Zuschlag für die EM 2024 bekommen. Mir stellen sich jetzt schon die Nackenhaare auf. Aber aktuell scheint es einfach keine Grenze zu geben. Man zahlt und zahlt und da Fußball der Volkssport Nr.1 in Deutschland ist, wird eben gezahlt. Es ist ja sogar im Staatsvertrag festgelegt, dass das Endspiel in der Champions League in Deutschland im Free TV ausgestrahlt werden muss. Wie albern ist das denn?
Ich hab nichts dagegen, wenn man mal Sportarten ausstrahlt, die man sonst nur bei olympischen Spielen sieht oder Sportarten ausstrahlt, die Interessant sind, aber noch keine große Mehrheit haben.
Wird aber nicht gemacht. Lieber wird das Geld in den Fußball gesteckt, denn da weiß man, dass man Quote generieren kann.


----------



## Leob12 (27. September 2018)

*AW: EuGH-Gutachten bestätigt Rundfunkgebühren in Deutschland*

Was ist sinnvoller? Geld in etwas zu stecken das niemanden interessiert oder Geld in etwas zu stecken dass mit Sicherheit einige Millionen interessiert? 
Niemanden interessieren Randsportarten, deswegen sind sie auch Randsportarten. Außerdem gibt es mit Eurosport und DSF Möglichkeiten diese im Free-TV zu verfolgen. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Metallic200 (28. September 2018)

*AW: EuGH-Gutachten bestätigt Rundfunkgebühren in Deutschland*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Gratulation zum ersten Beitrag in diesem Forum! (Nach so langer Zeit!)
> 
> 
> Also wenn wirklich so viele Politiker in den Gremien und Aufsichtsräten sitzen kann man es schon fast als Staatsfernsehen bezeichnen.
> Das hat mich heute doch etwas nachdenklich gemacht.



Danke (Ja das stimmt, ich lese sonst immer nur, war so zu sagen der stille Beobachter und dachte mir meinen Teil)

Wenn man in das Impressum vom Ersten schaut, dann haben wir den Gesetzlicher Vertreter: Ulrich Wilhelm, und wenn man dann bei Wiki nachliest was er in seiner Laufbahn schon alles gemacht hat.
Ulrich Wilhelm – Wikipedia
Und meine Meinung dazu ist, das Menschen die Politisch aktiv  sind oder aktiv waren dort nicht hingehören, das verliert an Glaubwürdigkeit der unabhängigen Berichterstattung.

Das mit der Rundfunkbeitragsvolksabstimmung, finde ich interessant! Man kann es sich zumindest mal durchlesen und wenn das alles seine richtigkeit hat.
Dann sollte man wohl mit machen und herausfinden ob das Bundesverfassungsgericht unsehr Grundgesetzt einfach aushebelt. Wenn ich das so alles richtig verstanden habe.   
Bundesverfassungsgericht
BundesverfassungsgerichtBundesverfassungsgericht
Bundesverfassungsgericht




Bundesverfassungsgericht

Bundesverfassungsgericht
Bundesverfassungsgericht
BundesverfassungsgerichtBundesverfassungsgericht




Bundesverfassungsgericht
Bundesverfassungsgericht
BundesverfassungsgerichtBundesverfassungsgericht


----------



## Pu244 (28. September 2018)

*AW: EuGH-Gutachten bestätigt Rundfunkgebühren in Deutschland*



Killer-Instinct schrieb:


> Genau darauf will ich hinaus, irgendwann wird das System nicht mehr tragbar, aber damit die Umstellung überhaupt klappt, dürfen die jetztigen Mitarbeiter nicht übertariflich bezahlt werden. GEZ ist momentan zum großen Teil eine verdeckte Version von Rentenabgabe.



Das Problem ist, das die Rentenansprüche normalerweise ein Teil des Lohns sind, den man sofort bezahlen muß. Der Staat drückt sich gerne darum und verlegt das sofort in die Zukunft. Wenn man das System jetzt umstellt, dann wird der Rentenanspruch sofort fällig, sprich die Löhne steigen im hier und jetzt und das relativ krass. Im Prinzip würde etwas mehr Ehrlichkeit bei der Sache nicht schaden und künftige Generationen entlasten, wenn wir diesen Generationenvertrag (nichts anderes ist es) jetzt beenden würden, allerdings sollte man sich über die stark steigenden Rundfunkgebühren im klaren sein.

Was meiner Meinung nach aufhören muß ist, den öffentlichen Rundfunk als Endlager für ausgebrannte Politiker zu mißbrauchen, die Gremien müssen nach Kompetenz und nicht nach Parteibuch (bald darf sich auch die AfD über Pöstchen freuen) besetzt werden.


----------



## empy (28. September 2018)

*AW: EuGH-Gutachten bestätigt Rundfunkgebühren in Deutschland*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Über Steuern, die von demokratisch gewählten  Parlamenten erlassen worden. Ich sehe da schon einen  Unterschied.



Dass der Einzug dieser Gebühren legal ist, ist auch von den  Parlamenten zugelassen. Das ist einfach nur ein bisschen komisch  gewachsen, aber eigentlich ist es nichts anderes als eine Steuer.  Vielleicht sollte man sie einfach so nennen und so einziehen, aber  eigentlich ist das doch nur eine Begrifflichkeit.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Was ist sinnvoller? Geld in etwas zu stecken das niemanden interessiert oder Geld in etwas zu stecken dass mit Sicherheit einige Millionen interessiert?
> Niemanden interessieren Randsportarten, deswegen sind sie auch Randsportarten. Außerdem gibt es mit Eurosport und DSF Möglichkeiten diese im Free-TV zu verfolgen.



In dem Fall ist es am sinnvollsten Geld in die Sachen zu stecken, die den Auftrag erfüllen, für den das Geld gedacht ist. Zumindest meiner Meinung nach sind Zuschauerquoten für die ÖR kein Indiktator dafür, wie gut sie ihren Auftrag erfüllen. Das da einiges daneben läuft, finde ich auch, aber ich bin definitiv nicht dagegen, ÖR zu haben und dementsprechend dafür aufzukommen, auch wenn ich die Form der Eintreibung auch nicht optimal finde.


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. September 2018)

*AW: EuGH-Gutachten bestätigt Rundfunkgebühren in Deutschland*



empy schrieb:


> Dass der Einzug dieser Gebühren legal ist, ist auch von den  Parlamenten zugelassen. Das ist einfach nur ein bisschen komisch  gewachsen, aber eigentlich ist es nichts anderes als eine Steuer.  Vielleicht sollte man sie einfach so nennen und so einziehen, aber  eigentlich ist das doch nur eine Begrifflichkeit.



Das wäre ein Option.


----------



## Pu244 (28. September 2018)

*AW: EuGH-Gutachten bestätigt Rundfunkgebühren in Deutschland*



empy schrieb:


> In dem Fall ist es am sinnvollsten Geld in die Sachen zu stecken, die den Auftrag erfüllen, für den das Geld gedacht ist. Zumindest meiner Meinung nach sind Zuschauerquoten für die ÖR kein Indiktator dafür, wie gut sie ihren Auftrag erfüllen. Das da einiges daneben läuft, finde ich auch, aber ich bin definitiv nicht dagegen, ÖR zu haben und dementsprechend dafür aufzukommen, auch wenn ich die Form der Eintreibung auch nicht optimal finde.



Der große Unterschied ist, das eine Steuer immer auf irgendetwas erhoben wird, einen Beitrag muß man hingegen unabhängig von irgendwas Zahlen.


----------



## Quat (29. September 2018)

*AW: EuGH-Gutachten bestätigt Rundfunkgebühren in Deutschland*



blautemple schrieb:


> efdev schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Schön wie jeder nur an sich denkt
> ...


Um sie vermissen zu können, bräucht es sie erst einmal!
Um es klar zu definieren; Es geht um finanzielle Unabhängigkeit!
Und ja, das kann von Vorteil sein! Wenn, ja wenn die politische Abhängigkeit nicht noch viel gravierender wäre.
Und dennoch würd auch ich eher für einen Betrag stimmen.
Aber!
- nicht in diesem Ausmaß
- Zweckbestimmt, also z.B. kein Renten-Missbrauch
- Bildungsanspruch erfüllen
- keine„Verbildung“ (als Hinweiß: Wortgebrauchslisten)
- all Parteien raus aus dem ÖR
nur so als Gedanken-Beispiele
Ich werd wohl auch weiter dagegen sein müßen!


----------

